# Bye Bye YoZuri Line - Hello Trilene Inshore Line



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

During a Winter fishing expedition at IRI with Husky (Yes, I know we are crazy) I had spooled up with Trilene Inshore line in 15 lb test to fish lures in the inlet. This line kicked butt! It is not as stiff as the ZoYuri line but is supple, has outstanding knot strength, and it's castable even when after we removed the ice from our line.

Anyone use this line on a regular basis? I just respooled my heaver with 20 lb test of this stuff and can't wait to check it out.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I didn't realize you were gonna switch. 
You might be ineterested in this: http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=1166


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

After our little Winter expedition, I really liked the line. At my last stop at BPS, I found a good deal on this line in bulk spools and picked up some in 15 and 20 lb tests. I'm good on fishing line for the whole year now!


----------



## The Rockfish (Dec 22, 2001)

I've used Trilene consistently for the last couple of years with no problems - very dependable given the price. Just yesterday I spooled my new Laguna with it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab, did you catch anything during your winter expedition?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

pneumonia


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is that a fish?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IRI had stripers for those willing to put in the time and try to catch them. We were willing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Its ironic how I was going to respool three of my reels with YoZuri Hybrid tonight but I'll take your advice and respool it with Trilene Inshore.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab, when is the lucky day when you can retire. I'm out of here(Gov.)in less than two yrs. wll have 36yrs. plus my service time.TRIGGER   OH HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jang... I loved the ZoYuri. It is one tough line but a little too tough for casting lures at IRI.

Trigger...

I retire (22 years) from the Military Oct 1 but I have 80 days vacation pay that they must pay me. I leave my job on July 11th - right after I move into my new house in Bowie.

Looking into some Govt jobs now at the GS-13 level. Hopefully, one will have my name on it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sandcrab,couple of questions,as I have always used trilene big game.. I am looking for bulk spools of good line and trilene usually fits the bill.. Is the diameter less for 20 lb test than big game?? I would asume so,but can't tell from # on the link above..Would it be the same,as say,17 big game?? Is the blue the only color?? Have always prefered a line I could see and the ole trilene green shows up good.. Do they have it available in that??I know,that's more than a couple of questions,but,I like trilene,it's caught me a lot of fish and very dependable....


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Picked up 300yds of Yoozuri Hybrid 15lb. for 5 bucks on the clearance rack at Wally World.Smoke is the color. Thought I'd check it out.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DD,

I got spoiled on Trilene Big Game when I used to fish party boats in San Diego just about every weekend. For vertical jigging for larger species (sand bass, calico bass, halibut and ling cod) in this situation, it is outanding and is one tough line. I used in on all my party boat rods for years and on my surf rods. At one time of my party boat addiction, I was spooling respooling 5 reels every month! 

Then came ZoZuri. It is one tough line - strong and holds a knot extremely well. Only one problem - it is very stiff and although this was good for me - it did not help my casting distance on my surf rods.

Trilene Inshore line (I got the steel blue color) is my new friend. It casts really well, holds good knot, and is supple. I do not know line diameter but it may be a smaller diameter than the regular Trilee Big Game line. It's available in different pound tests as I picked up 15 and 20 lb test bulk spools.

Everyone has their own line preference - seems like every couple of year I try something new.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks,Sandcrab for the "heads up" on the line..  If they ever start making it in some glow in the dark color,I'll be on it like a chicken on a junebug....


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Another good line is berkley 10 lb test. I took probably about 30 stripers on it within 2 days. Casted extremly far and good knots. But i think what i was most surprised about was the line held up. DavB saw me abusing the line and he can tell you that it was fish after fish. Didnt snap at all.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I use Trilene Big Game on all my saltwater outfits. I use it because I've heard that other line has too much line memory. I think it is great line and is very strong and low memory.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

I also have been a Trilene (by Berkeley) Big Game fan for over twenty years. Very tough and durable while being just supple enough. Use it at IRI as well as surf and inshore situations every year. It has to be IMO the best all around line your can by at any price. Again just my opinion.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...I've got my surf and wreck fishing reels spooled with 30# Power Pro super braid and my other stuff spooled with Yo-Zuri Hybrid 30# smoke. I agree that the Yo-Zuri is a little stiff but that's the trade-off when using fluorocarbon line. I don't like the stretch in Trilene mono. Actually I don't like mono in general.

Catman.


----------

